
Show HN: A distributed workflow runner with focus on performance and simplicity - fristonio
https://github.com/fristonio/xene
======
fristonio
Xene comes with a beta UI to test out current features and play with the
ecosystem. You can know more about the UI here -
[https://github.com/fristonio/xene-ui](https://github.com/fristonio/xene-ui).

------
Lucasoato
Hi, is this similar to the Argo project? Is a scheduler included?

~~~
fristonio
Hey @Lucasoato, Yeah, the idea behind the two projects is quite similar. But
while Argo is Kubernetes native, Xene is a generic distributed workflow runner
tool built on top of K8S primitives and is not dependent on K8S. This helps
xene to be performant but at the same time makes it simple to develop and use.
Yeah, xene comes with an inbuilt Scheduler. The scheduler is quite simple at
this point and various scheduling strategies are yet to be implemented for
xene.

Hope this answers your question, let me know if you have any other doubts
regarding Xene.

